# Musky Topwater Plug



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is the UW Alumni topwater plug finished, I love these for calm summer night musky slaying. Cedar body, .062 SS through wire 360lb swivel and 5/0 trebles.


MS


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya thats to cool! Reminds me of the Hedon torpedo. When those fish hit the top hold on! Like hookin a gator.:B Nice work man. How long is that? Did you buy the spinners?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

That is SWEET!!!


----------

